# hedgehog house



## Doggiesrule100 (Sep 2, 2012)

Hi can anyone help me I have a hedgehog house, when should I put it out, and what should I put inside it? I have hedgehog food too!


----------



## lisa0307 (Aug 25, 2009)

The Hedgehog Forums


----------



## nicolaa123 (Mar 30, 2012)

Doggiesrule100 said:


> Hi can anyone help me I have a hedgehog house, when should I put it out, and what should I put inside it? I have hedgehog food too!


put it out now, but might be a bit late for the larger hogs as they would have made their winter nests by now.

I have 3 houses in the garden and they only get used as summer nests, never had one stay over for the winter in the boxes. You can line them with newspapers, I tend to leave grass cuttings about and leaves and they will make their own beds!!

As for food I put food all year round. This time of year keep an eye out for any small hogs that may have been born late and will not have enoughfat reserves to last the winter so may need to be over wintered.

Well done for caring about them....


----------



## Hedgelie (Oct 4, 2011)

Doggiesrule100 said:


> Hi can anyone help me I have a hedgehog house, when should I put it out, and what should I put inside it? I have hedgehog food too!


You should put it out now, preferably under shrub cover/undergrowth if you have same, and also preferably pointed south/south west in your garden. Placed against a wall or fence (hedgehogs follow those) and pack it with hay (preferably dust free, most supermarkets sell this, but if not ordinary hay is okay). Line the hedgehog house floor with newspaper and tear up a couple of pages as well if you want. It all goes in the mix. Don't use straw - they are as blind as the proverbial bat and they end up (like guinea pigs) with eye injuries.

As much hay as you can cram in as hogs build elaborate hibernaculums. Once you have done that don't disturb it - hogs need to feel safe and secure and they will abandon a home if they don't think it is.

Don't put food inside the house. If you are doing food do it throughout the winter because if it gets mild they will get up and look for food and water. Water is essential - they drink enormous quantities of it. Best food is kitten biscuits and crushed unsalted bird food peanuts and sunflower hearts.

Hedgehogs remember where food is and they can smell water from a quarter of a mile away. It's the mobile wand nose on the front which is forever sniffing.

If you want further detail go on the link provided but that's it for now I think.

It's the very busy season in our strange little hedgehog world - grabbing all the little hogs who won't survive hibernation unless they are at least 600-650g. Many youngsters do not survive their first year.

If any of you see a hog that looks "small" to you please click on the forum link provided and everyone will try to help.

Bit of a battle to be honest. Thank you for helping.


----------



## Doggiesrule100 (Sep 2, 2012)

thanks for the help everyone!
I have set the house up under a tree next to my shed where it is well tucked away! Also it's almost under my decking, where we often have hedgehogs living anyway. 
I haven't set it up properly, but I have put it down and put some hay inside it (I have PLENTY of hay, I buy bales for my guinea pigs and rabbit) 
How will I know if there is a hedgehog in it, without disturbing it and if none come how can I encourage them to?
Thanks!


----------



## nicolaa123 (Mar 30, 2012)

Hi, sounds good, please make sure its short cut hay as they can get it twisted round there feet. As for knowing you could set up a camera (like cctv) linked to your computer on record! I think tho apart from a late baby you won't see many more this year.

As for next year, put food out, dried meal worms, chopped nuts, cooked chicken will give them a good dinner and they may stay. However they may never use the hog home and just prefer under your decking or shed! Just the way they are!


----------

